# Rock Crusher Canyon Rv Park,crystal River,fl



## FLYakman

DW and I went to Rock Crusher Canyon RV Park this weekend for a short get-away. This park is highly rated by both Trailer Life and Woodall's. I can fully back the rating. Full hookup with cable for about $30./night. Those of you who have been there know what I mean. Heated pool and hot-tub as well. Had a great time.Saturday was the Manatee Festival in Crystal River and there must have been 3-400 vendors selling stuff along with boat rides to see the manatees in Kings Bay. A great time. Lots of good places to eat seafood as well!

Now the rest of the story. We learned when we arrived that the park was being sold on 1/11/08 to Elite Resorts. It is their plan to sell individual sites to RVers. Not sure where the rental thing stands. The starting price is $49500. We have no interest in this as we live in FL now and own property here already. I like to travel with the OB but a short winter getaway is nice ( 90 minutes away). I know nothing about Elite so I won't pass judgement at this point. I just think it's a shame that more and more of the nice RV parks seem to be going this way. Not a bunch yet but a movement in that direction. I don't know if we'll still be able to weekend camp there but I assume we will for the time being until the the sales start up when the economy turns around. Those of you in FL and GA should give it a try.

Just my uninformed opinion. Had a GREAT WEEKEND in the OB!!!!

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Bummer on that campground going private.

Sounded like you had a great weekend....got any pictures?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Thats a lot of nights camping for the money. For that kind of money for a site, the campground better be good


----------



## Carey

My Mom & Dad used to live in Homosassa which is right beside Crystal River. They decided after hearing they are adding a couple more Nuclear power plants at Crystal River botherd them, so they went around the bend to Rockport, Tx.

I have been to that park and it is very nice. They had a nice boat they took us out in the Gulf with.. 
That area is beautiful! The Mantees are sure cool to watch!

We went there and spent several Xmas's with them.. Loved it compared to slightly cooler Colorado at that time of the year.

Glad you had a good time!

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3

I have seen some of those sold for RV sites. They put up covers for campers ( mainly for a big bus ) and ad a small building to it for storage all the way up to homes with an RV cover. Like a regular community but some have only campers and some have a house and camper. Not a bad idea but I am way to young to buy a retirement home in Fla and drive arond the country in a bus, but if my numbers hit it sounds like a great idea.


----------

